# How I select Females for Breeding



## Sarah Hall (Apr 12, 2006)

In another section of this forum, I was asked by Martin E. how I select bitches to breed to my Bo.
I very selectively breed Bo, and only to females I can get my hands on and work. I raised this female, trained her, and sold her to someone I trusted. My big thing is how the dog works, how she responds to work, and what she gets out of working. I'm a working dog gal, and I breed to better the breed and keep working lines actually WORKING.
Here's an example:
Here's Bo









Now here are 2 females interested in a breeding:















Both females are from champion lines, but the first one has DDR champs in working, and the other has Am/Can champs. Both females also have good hips/elbows. Here's where the WANT comes into the breeding. If I were looking to create a German/American Shepherd cross that could win some shows here, the second female would be my choice. But if I'm looking for a working dog litter, my choice is very different. Genetically and structurally the first bitch is the best choice for what I want. (no, she isn't fat, she was due to drop pups the next day in this pic)


----------



## Greg Leavitt (Aug 31, 2006)

Sounds likeboth could produce some good quality dogs. if you could find homes for all the pups then maybe breed both?


----------



## Martin Espericueta (Apr 1, 2006)

*Quote by Greg Leavitt*:


> Sounds likeboth could produce some good quality dogs. if you could find homes for all the pups then maybe breed both?


*Quote by Sarah Hall*:


> I'm a working dog gal, and I breed to better the breed and keep working lines actually WORKING.


I think Sarah's statement has answered your question already, Greg. :wink:


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

Sarah Hall said:


> (no, she isn't fat, she was due to drop pups the next day in this pic)


actually, i was going to say that IMO Bo could lose about 5 pounds. people say i like my dogs skinny though, so my perception could be a bit off. i LOVE the nice straight back on Bo though...


----------



## Sarah Hall (Apr 12, 2006)

That pic of Bo was taken in winter with his full coat, but yes, I still think he could lose a few. I too prefer my dogs "skinny". Carbon still weighs over 50lbs now at 7 1/2 months, but he still is much sleeker than his brothers & sisters that I just recently saw. I usually condition my dogs to be in the shape of what I could only compare to police k-9s. Not one ounce of unneccesary fat. Usually, the ribs can be seen during working.
As for the structure of Bo, Carbon and one sister are the only ones that match exactly to Bo's. I pride myself that these two are the only ones with full registration (breeding rights). Myself and the breeder don't want roached backs or anything less than what we view as perfect. His sister's coloration is a very dark blk/tan.


----------

